#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Baht is it going to bottom out?

## ltnt

1.  Is the baht going to bottom out or is it going to continue its rise against all currencies?

2.  Is Thailand long on the Euro causing the surge in the value of the baht?

3.  Going to 28/$1, lower than that in the coming year?

4.  Does it really matter what it goes to?

5.  What affect has it on you?

6.  Is the baht value relative to actual costs of living in Thailand?

7.  Will tourism increase?

8.  Will foreign investors flock to Thailand due to bahts strength?

9.  Can local Thais survive the high value of the baht against consumer prices?

10.  Can foreigners living in Thailand survive the high value of the baht?  How?

----------


## Thormaturge

Will the government have to raid bank accounts in order to prop up failing policies?

...oops sorry that's the EU

----------


## larvidchr

Don't really know what way it is going long term, but for sure I wish the Baht to weaken or the Euro/and currency's tied to it, to strengthen back to the pre 2008/9 levels, the present strong Baht is costing me a fair bit of what would have been playtime money on the exchange rate, but I guess we are many expats in that boat, thankfully it is not anywhere near bad enough to change my chosen lifestyle here in TH and I surely hope it never will come to that.

----------


## pseudolus

It's McDonalds time as far as I am concerned - 44 Baht to the pound, I'm Lovin' It. Just hope it keeps going this way and would like to see 20-25 Baht to the USD.

----------


## cheekyman

> Baht is it going to bottom out?


Do you really expect serious answers to that question? This is TD just in case you are lost. 

Ask 10 economists - you will get 10 different answers but at least one of them may be right

----------


## STARGASA

It`s the weak pound thats the problem, there`s an election coming up

----------


## ltnt

> It's McDonalds time as far as I am concerned - 44 Baht to the pound, I'm Lovin' It. Just hope it keeps going this way and would like to see 20-25 Baht to the USD.


Please elaborate?

----------


## Thormaturge

The Baht has risen further overnight.  ThB 43.15 to the £ this morning and under ThB 29 to the Dollar. Should stoke up inflation here in LOS as if there wasn't enough pressure.

----------


## 9999

I'm no expert, and even those who claim to be can never pick it for sure. But here's my opinion...

The trend has been a strengthening baht against all major currencies apart from the mighty AUD  :Smile: 

There are currency wars going on right now, countries are trying to devalue to pay off debt cheap. The USD is going to tank. The baht will go down a little but seperate a bit from the USD pegging and remain stronger against the USD, weaker against the Yuan.

Buy AUD and THB ... at your own risk!

----------


## OhOh

The Thai Baht v RMB rate, that's the thing you should be watching.

----------


## Fluke

> 1
> 
> 
> 10. Can foreigners living in Thailand survive the high value of the baht? How?


  One of the good things about Thailand is that you can cut down on expenses quite easily . 
  Stop going out drinking as often , not having felang food as often . Move to a cheaper location , theres numerous ways to make savings .

----------


## bushwacker

I agree that nobody knows and anything can happen.  In the long term many different scenarios will probably play out.  But I do think that the US$ has already started to come back although it is in the very preliminary stages.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Today it is hovering just above support.
Unfortunately resistance is only at about 45 so....... difficult to tell.
Looks like the downside me thinks.

----------


## ltnt

> The Thai Baht v RMB rate, that's the thing you should be watching.


Why?

Rumor from Thai Visa:  BOT cannot cover debt? As of 3:00 today.

----------


## English Noodles

It will probably settle at about  40 to the pound.

----------


## DrAndy

> Will the government have to raid bank accounts in order to prop up failing policies?  ...oops sorry that's the EU


do you really believe that will go ahead

it is just a red herring, a frightener, so the population will accept other harsh measures without protest when they decide not to do that

It is a ridiculous proposal which would lead to mass withdrawals from banks all over the EU, and a serious lack of confidence in them

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> The Thai Baht v RMB rate, that's the thing you should be watching.
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Rumor from Thai Visa:  BOT cannot cover debt? As of 3:00 today.


Maybe China is the top export country for Thailand and hence exchange rate between the two is most important.

----------


## draco888

> The Baht has risen further overnight.  ThB 43.15 to the £ this morning and under ThB 29 to the Dollar. Should stoke up inflation here in LOS as if there wasn't enough pressure.


inflation? Why?

----------


## Dead Metal

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> Will the government have to raid bank accounts in order to prop up failing policies? ...oops sorry that's the EU
> 
> 
> do you really believe that will go ahead
> 
> it is just a red herring, a frightener, so the population will accept other harsh measures without protest when they decide not to do that
> 
> It is a ridiculous proposal which would lead to mass withdrawals from banks all over the EU, and a serious lack of confidence in them


 
Spot-on Dr. and then watch the dominoes fall

----------


## DrAndy

what dominoes?

they will just back down and propose some harsh tax regime and job cutbacks (the usual) and hope the population will not protest too much (like in their friend Greece)

----------


## Rural Surin

One surely might get a much different perspective if earning and spending Baht, en lieu of a predictable dependence on foreign exchange.

One can't compare lifestyles and existence with one currency to the next and how cost of living affects anything.

----------


## mrloa192

:sexy: oi think the pound will drop to 37 baht by the fourth quarter
 :St George: 


> 1.  Is the baht going to bottom out or is it going to continue its rise against all currencies?
> 
> 2.  Is Thailand long on the Euro causing the surge in the value of the baht?
> 
> 3.  Going to 28/$1, lower than that in the coming year?
> 
> 4.  Does it really matter what it goes to?
> 
> 5.  What affect has it on you?
> ...

----------


## Rural Surin

And some wonder why the Chinese aren't playing this game?

...and they still control everything.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Yinglick will have to do something about her brother's currency.
Thailand is getting too expensive.

----------


## ltnt

GDP by country:
USA- rank #1   $14,991,300,000,000
UK-   rank #7               2,429,184,000,000
Ger-  rank  #4            3,604,061,000,000
China- rank #2      7,203,784,000,000
Thai- rank #29              369,709,000,000
Cyprus- rank #97      24,950,000,000

Should one wonder where the stats originate, They are from the World Bank rankings for 2012. 

Would you consider a country like Thailand with an average gross domestic product of 369 billion dollars as a strong currency against say a country with a gross domestic product of 14 trillion dollars?

Seems a bit irrational to me?

----------


## Norton

No expert in the area but it's all about which currencies are being bought and sold on currency markets. Must be several have more confidence in the baht than in US or Brit currency. GDP growth more likely to strengthen currency than GDP size.

----------


## ltnt

> GDP growth more likely to strengthen currency than GDP size.


That's the point Norton.  14 trillion verses 369 billion....quite a delta $.

----------


## DrAndy

> oi think the pound will drop to 37 baht by the fourth quarter


good for you, but did he ask that?

----------


## DrAndy

> Would you consider a country like Thailand with an average gross domestic product of 369 billion dollars as a strong currency against say a country with a gross domestic product of 14 trillion dollars?  Seems a bit irrational to me?


currency values are becoming meaningless with all the manipulation going on

----------


## ltnt

^It appears only meaningless to BOT and its clowns.

----------


## Fluke

The Pound weakened just after the U.Ks credit rating was downgraded .

----------


## SiLeakHunt

from a purely selfish point of view it would be brilliant if it did.

cheers

----------


## OhOh

> GDP by country:
> USA- rank #1 $14,991,300,000,000
> UK- rank #7 2,429,184,000,000
> Ger- rank #4 3,604,061,000,000
> China- rank #2 7,203,784,000,000
> Thai- rank #29 369,709,000,000
> Cyprus- rank #97 24,950,000,000
> 
> Should one wonder where the stats originate, They are from the World Bank rankings for 2012. 
> ...


Maybe external agencies, currecy traders, realise that most of the US GDP is fictitious and the country is extremely loaded with unpayable debt.

----------


## OhOh

> The Pound weakened just after the U.Ks credit rating was downgraded .


The GBP has "weakening" against gold for the past 20 years. (£150 per ounce v £1,100 per ounce.)

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> The Pound weakened just after the U.Ks credit rating was downgraded .
> 
> 
> The GBP has "weakening" against gold for the past 20 years. (£150 per ounce v £1,100 per ounce.)



   I did mean that the Pound has weakened against the Baht since the UKs credit rating was downgraded

----------


## Rural Surin

> GDP by country:
> USA- rank #1 $14,991,300,000,000
> UK- rank #7 2,429,184,000,000
> Ger- rank #4 3,604,061,000,000
> China- rank #2 7,203,784,000,000
> Thai- rank #29 369,709,000,000
> Cyprus- rank #97 24,950,000,000
> 
> Should one wonder where the stats originate, They are from the World Bank rankings for 2012. 
> ...


What _products?_ 

Lovely, if one considers illusion a "product".

----------


## cheekyman

> Would you consider a country like Thailand with an average gross domestic product of 369 billion dollars as a strong currency against say a country with a gross domestic product of 14 trillion dollars?


A country's GDP does not signal anything about the relative strength of their currency.
The AUD is a top performer as the almost infallible Swissy. - The strength has nothing to do with GDP

----------


## superman

> The Pound weakened just after the U.Ks credit rating was downgraded .


The Pound started to weaken against the Thai Baht from the end of 2005 when you could get 74 Baht to the Pound. Fcuk all to do with the current UK 'Credit Rating' in my opinion.

----------


## OhOh

^The most current increase in reduction did appear to happen at the same time. But as you say there may be other reasons.

----------


## chingching

is george soros in there buying and what ?
sure you can cut back and live in rural Isaan on very little money but is it living ?
if you have a house paid off its not much per day ..its the boredom factor that gets you even though there plentifull poontang for frivulous pursuits...
and when it rains for days on end you go baabaabobo

----------


## Rocksteady

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> Will the government have to raid bank accounts in order to prop up failing policies?  ...oops sorry that's the EU
> 
> 
> do you really believe that will go ahead
> 
> it is just a red herring, a frightener, so the population will accept other harsh measures without protest when they decide not to do that
> 
> It is a ridiculous proposal which would lead to mass withdrawals from banks all over the EU, and a serious lack of confidence in them


The unelected powers that control the EU bloc (read socio/psycopaths) had to test the water on this option, sooner or later!  

Would they go ahead?  Yes! If they could get away with it!  For them, there is no down side.  They are not elected so don't need to seek re-election and they are up to their necks in pork!

----------


## Rocksteady

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> GDP growth more likely to strengthen currency than GDP size.
> 
> 
> That's the point Norton.  14 trillion verses 369 billion....quite a delta $.


Don't forget the US is bankrupt and owe over 16 trillion!

----------


## Rocksteady

> sure you can cut back and live in rural Isaan on very little money but is it living ?
> if you have a house paid off its not much per day ..its the boredom factor that gets you even though there plentifull poontang for frivulous pursuits...
> and when it rains for days on end you go baabaabobo


I imagine you are from the current young generation where spending loot is directly a correlation of fun!

You live in a consumer bubble designed to strip you of your independence

----------


## ltnt

> Maybe external agencies, currecy traders, realise that most of the US GDP is fictitious and the country is extremely loaded with unpayable debt. OhOh is offline Add to OhOh's Reputation Report Post        Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiTweet this Post!


I wouldn't call the GDP fictitious since the same agency qualified all the other countries in the worlds GDP as well.  Your reasoning appears to be more fictitious than anything else here it appears.




> What products?


Whats wrong RS, can't you look them up on your own.  You live in America and see the actual products everyday...manufactured goods, cars, boats, airplanes, semi-trucks, heavy equipment, from places like Caterpillar, John Deere, specialty steels, composites materials, clothing, farming/agriculture, timber industry, paper manufacturing, animal husbandry, medical devices, optical equipment, scientific instrument manufacturing, etc.   You just don't get it.  Like so many other's its easy to bash when you have personal issues with a countries politics.  The reality is America does and is a manufacturing megaloith when compared to the rest of the world.  China's supposed economic giant hood is pure smoke and mirrors.  Roughly 1/2 that of the USA if one is to believe Chinas stats at all.  Some of you folks need to grow up and get out of that 60's garb and mindset.




> Don't forget the US is bankrupt and owe over 16 trillion!


Yea, they're well aware of it and that's such a huge number we're all shaking in our boots over it.  Put on the bar-b Maggie, the National Debt is about to kill us all. Yawn....

Now spend some time figuring out how much you're going to have to pay for your next gasoline fill up?

----------


## 9999

ITnt, all you're saying is irrelevant to currency flucs.

Why the baht? only coz I live here. Any rag currency should strengthen against the USD. I'm backing a weakening USH, slightly less weakening GBP end EURO, and stable AUD and rising YUAN, against the THB, which is was this thread is about innit.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> The Pound weakened just after the U.Ks credit rating was downgraded .
> 
> 
> The Pound started to weaken against the Thai Baht from the end of 2005 when you could get 74 Baht to the Pound. Fcuk all to do with the current UK 'Credit Rating' in my opinion.


   The Pound/Baht exchange rate has been stable at around the 49 Baht to the Pound for the last three years , and it dropped by 10% immediately after UKs credit rating was downgraded

----------


## 9999

If the Baht is going to bottom out, is defo is not going to be today.

----------


## Butterfly

I am surprised you are not taking bets on currencies 9999, such a big player like yourself would be a big winner  :rofl:

----------


## 9999

> I am surprised you are not taking bets on currencies 9999


why wouldn't I?

Just not off proven liars and dishonourable folk such as yourself, unless of course you post up. 

You're such a square butters I doubt you ever made a bet in your life. And square is not cool. Bad ass poker player is very cool  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

S.E.T. off by as much as 60 points, closed down 50+ points.  Reflection on the instability of the Thai economy and hyper inflated baht by a government in deep financial trouble.

In a country where the government controls the news, all physical economic reports, banking and stock exchange how would one ever invest in that country with all do respect?

The bubble is about to burst!

----------


## xanax

> If the Baht is going to bottom out, is defo is not going to be today.


It was 44.75 for the uk pound at siam exchange near Asia hotel today, thought that was high, Oz dollar 30.4 They even threw in 90 baht extra in the change by mistake.

----------


## 9999

The $AUD is down about 6% ahainst the baht this year I think.

----------


## draco888

> S.E.T. off by as much as 60 points, closed down 50+ points.  Reflection on the instability of the Thai economy and hyper inflated baht by a government in deep financial trouble.
> 
> In a country where the government controls the news, all physical economic reports, banking and stock exchange how would one ever invest in that country with all do respect?
> 
> The bubble is about to burst!


Because there are some good Thai companies.

----------


## ltnt

> Because there are some good Thai companies.


How can one know the difference?  Thai companies are after all is said and done, still Thai.  

I remember thinking about investing in the Hong Kong stock exchange.  A Chinese friend of mine said are you crazy?  Chinese play the stocks like they gamble on the lottery.  Never play Asian stock markets, he said.

----------


## Butterfly

> You're such a square butters I doubt you ever made a bet in your life


sorry, I am not into game of vice, like you are

----------


## Butterfly

> S.E.T. off by as much as 60 points, closed down 50+ points.  Reflection on the instability of the Thai economy and hyper inflated baht by a government in deep financial trouble.
> 
> In a country where the government controls the news, all physical economic reports, banking and stock exchange how would one ever invest in that country with all do respect?
> 
> The bubble is about to burst!


yeah, the SET was crashing a bit, nothing unusual, happens when the performance of the SET has been strong for a number of weeks, overseas investors taking profits and the high exchange rate adding an extra performance if they can repatriate those profits with a strong THB

might go down a bit more, buying opportunities for sure, as it was difficult to get anything at a decent price

----------


## Butterfly

> Because there are some good Thai companies.


it's a bit vague, isn't it ? it's like saying "Gold is good"

----------


## 9999

> I am not into game of vice


That rules out whoring then innit.

And you never did answer, do you have any huge shirts? I can't afford one big enough to lift beer bottles under from 7/11. Gonna help me out or not?

Not into games of vice, just playing the SET  :rofl:  a chicago mafia old school smoky poker room is more legit than the friggin SET!

----------


## Butterfly

> a chicago mafia old school smoky poker room is more legit than the friggin SET!


by which standards ? yours ?  :rofl:

----------


## 9999

I think the standards of an overweight serial whoremongering SET player would be more valid  :Smile:

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> Because there are some good Thai companies.
> 
> 
> How can one know the difference?  Thai companies are after all is said and done, still Thai.  
> 
> I remember thinking about investing in the Hong Kong stock exchange.  A Chinese friend of mine said are you crazy?  Chinese play the stocks like they gamble on the lottery.  Never play Asian stock markets, he said.


Same way as you evaluate the difference between a good or bad company anywhere on this planet. 

Well if your friend said it it must be true.

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> You're such a square butters I doubt you ever made a bet in your life
> 
> 
> sorry, I am not into game of vice, like you are


Having sex with thai male prostitutes dressed as women does not constitute as a vice in your world?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> Because there are some good Thai companies.
> 
> 
> it's a bit vague, isn't it ? it's like saying "Gold is good"


What a classic! From someone who is never willing to say anything except your investments beat everything else....in hindsight of course.

Nevertheless you remain great comedy  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> I think the standards of an overweight serial whoremongering SET player would be more valid


you are the one making the judgment call on the SET, not me

however, for poker games, that judgment call is quite clear, it's a game of vice by all standards (except for criminals of course)

prostitution is not a game of vice, just so you know

maybe try to read a book or something, or better yet, get an education  :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

> Having sex with thai male prostitutes dressed as women does not constitute as a vice in your world?


is it ? 

how is sexual preference or sexual games a vice in your world ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> What a classic! From someone who is never willing to say anything except your investments beat everything else


I have yet to see any recommendations of yours outside Gold,

I did a few back then, told you already, about Thai stocks, there is a thread about it, why don't you read it and compare them with your own performance

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> Having sex with thai male prostitutes dressed as women does not constitute as a vice in your world?
> 
> 
> is it ? 
> 
> how is sexual preference or sexual games a vice in your world ?


That's up to you to decide. If you think playing cards for a living is a vice and having sex with male prostitutes is not........

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> What a classic! From someone who is never willing to say anything except your investments beat everything else
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any recommendations of yours outside Gold,
> 
> I did a few back then, told you already, about Thai stocks, there is a thread about it, why don't you read it and compare them with your own performance


I have never seen any recommendation from you except 

1. Don't buy gold. This proved to be costly advice
2. Buy an expensive car. Likely also to prove costly

You have also claimed 99% of private investors lose money, another barstool fiction. But keep them coming!  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

More bad news from the UK
Fresh blow for UK credit rating - MSN News UK


 The UK's credit rating has suffered a fresh blow after a major agency placed it on watch for a downgrade.

Fitch warned the country faced a negative outlook days after Chancellor George Osborne unveiled dire growth and borrowing figures in the Budget.

Another of the big ratings agencies, Moody's, became the first to strip Britain of its gold-plated AAA assessment last month.

Fitch has placed the UK on "rating watch negative", indicating there is a "heightened probability of a downgrade in the near term".

It expects to complete a full review of the sovereign credit rating by the end of April.

The agency said the move "reflects the latest economic and fiscal forecasts published by the Office for Budget Responsibility (OBR) that indicate that UK government debt will peak later and at a higher level than previously expected by Fitch".

The OBR is now predicting that general government gross debt (GGGD) will peak at 100.8% in 2016-17 - a level Fitch has previously suggested would result in a downgrade.

"The persistently weak performance of UK growth, in part due to European growth, has increased uncertainty around the UK's potential output and longer-term trend rate of growth with significant implications for public finances," said the agency.

Shadow Treasury minister Chris Leslie said: "This is yet another blow to a downgraded Chancellor who made keeping the confidence of the credit rating agencies the number one test of his economic policy. What really matters are the economic realities which Fitch are responding to including, as their statement says, 'the persistently weak performance of UK growth'.

"George Osborne's plan has catastrophically failed on growth, living standards and the deficit. But instead of a change of direction and action to kickstart the flatlining economy all we got this week was more of the same failing policies. That's why this more of the same Budget will be remembered as a wasted chance to change course before it was too late."

----------


## ltnt

So 9999 and butter's what's a good SET stock?  All the Government backed stuff, which is 99% of the SET?

Using the statement by the friend as an allegory regarding investment in Asian stock markets.  Similar to the general statement that, "when the cab drivers in NYC are investing in the stock market its time to get out." Capich!

----------


## DrAndy

> And square is not cool. Bad ass poker player is very cool


only in their own minds

to others they are just gamblers indulging in their vice



> A Chinese friend of mine said are you crazy? Chinese play the stocks like they gamble on the lottery. Never play Asian stock markets, he said.


oh right, so he knew everything

all countries play the stocks like that, as they are a gamble; although often an informed one

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> Because there are some good Thai companies.
> 
> 
> How can one know the difference?  Thai companies are after all is said and done, still Thai.  
> 
> I remember thinking about investing in the Hong Kong stock exchange.  A Chinese friend of mine said are you crazy?  Chinese play the stocks like they gamble on the lottery.  Never play Asian stock markets, he said.



   Thats good enough for me, if your friend says that never play on Asian stockmarkets , then thats something that I shall never do. 
What does your friend have to say about the future of the Pound, please ask him and advise .
  Thank you

----------


## ltnt

> What does your friend have to say about the future of the Pound, please ask him and advise .


He says that if you gotta ask, then its a sure bet you're about to do something stupid!

----------


## ltnt

> oh right, so he knew everything  all countries play the stocks like that, as they are a gamble; although often an informed one DrAndy is online now Add to DrAndy's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiTweet this Post!


I'm glad you're not my broker Andy.  Please do invest in the Asian markets.  My friend says:  You deserve it.

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> oh right, so he knew everything  all countries play the stocks like that, as they are a gamble; although often an informed one DrAndy is online now Add to DrAndy's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiTweet this Post!
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're not my broker Andy.  Please do invest in the Asian markets.  My friend says:  You deserve it.


Does your boyfriend also know how to solve the problems in the middle east?  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Sure he does.  

Its simple, do the same thing they've done to China, make consumers out of them all.  Give them i-phones and i-pads, Toyota pick-ups, Merc.'s, BMW's, more foreign films and a free-er wider expansion of their internet connections.  Open a few great bars, lots of football on the tele night and day, (make them believe they are English) and open a few Thai style cat houses in every country to take the edge off all that terrorist stuff.  Works every time.

Problem solved.  At least thats what my friend says...




> Does your boyfriend also know how to solve the problems in the middle east?

----------


## 9999

> however, for poker games, that judgment call is quite clear, it's a game of vice by all standards (except for criminals of course)
> 
> prostitution is not a game of vice, just so you know


Ummmm, by whose standards? Poker is legal in most countries. I think you need to look up vice.

Illegally plouging prozzies in Thailand is illegal; a vice. And you sir are a hypocrit.

----------


## ltnt

Predictability, that's what it is.  Stock markets and gambling.  Both based on the same thing.

The SET takes a dive, the following Monday it recoups all and more.  Baht gets overly hot, next week it looses strength.

When you think that a small country like Cyprus is going to force those with deposits above $100,000 to give up 40% of everything above that, what do you think Thailand is thinking if they get in a tight situation?

So money laundering through banks in Cyprus is done by Russians only?  Hardly.  I am sure that anyone with black money is funneling it off-shore to places like Cyprus.

Since Thai's are not allowed to keep or hold huge foreign currencies, they must move this money off-shore.  I suspect that the Russians aren't the only one's left holding the bag in this circumstance.

Options:  Switzerland, Malta, Cyprus, Israel for black money. Don't think a lot will be traveling through Cyprus any longer folks.  I imagine there are some pretty stressed out rich guys in Thailand moving money like crazy now.

----------


## 9999

Certainly if you don't have inside info, betting on the SET is a terrible way to gamble.

----------


## draco888

> Certainly if you don't have inside info, betting on the SET is a terrible way to gamble.


Of course some people use the Thai stock exchange to invest rather than gamble  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> use the Thai stock exchange to invest rather than gamble


Taken out of context, one would think surely 888's joking.....kinda like buying FX based on the baht....

----------


## Mid

*RPT-POLL-Bullish bets on Thai baht highest in a year*
Sumanta Dey
Mon Apr 1, 2013

 (Repeats story from late on Thursday)     

* Bullish bets on baht matches level seen in March 2012 

* Bearish bets on Taiwan dollar highest since Oct 2011 

* Short positions on won maintained

*BANGALORE,* March 28 (Reuters) - Bullish bets on the Thai baht rose to their highest in a year on the back of strong economic fundamentals, while investors stuck to their bearish bets against the South Korean won, a Reuters poll showed on Thursday.     

Bets for a further appreciation in the Thai baht, the best performing emerging Asian currency this year, climbed to levels matching those last seen in March 2012.      

The baht has risen about 4.4 percent against the dollar so far this year, buoyed by investor inflows into Thai equities and bonds. 

The country's planned infrastructure projects are also seen likely to help spur inflows from abroad.     

_snip

_in.reuters.com

----------


## ltnt

> Thai baht rose to their highest in a year on the back of strong economic fundamentals,


Thailand announces that they will start "dumping 500 million tons of surplus rice," today on the open market.  Losses on price supported buys by Thai government are estimated to be approx. 3 billion US dollars.  this will drive the price of rice down globally.  No more room for rice in government storage bins.

Strong baht, yea!!!sure...

----------

